# What brand equipment should I get?



## starrynights (Dec 29, 2021)

I’ve heard that for bindings people lean towards burton and for boots they lean towards DC. I’m fairly new at snowboarding and what to pick out some gear. What are your recommendations for brands?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Burton bindings are well known, easily sourced, often on sale, and work fine hence their popularity. Boots you should try on. If you're slim be careful not to go too stiff or they will be extra stiff for you. Go in and get some advice from a good shop. After trying on a bunch, walk around in your favourite pair in the store for 15 minutes. Don't worry about annoying the staff. This will give it time for painful areas to start to show up. Any spots at the end of 15 minutes they will really suck after an hour of riding. Listen to the boot fitter - your toes are supposed to be touching the end of the boot when you're standing up straight in the store.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Boots first. Your size might limit what you can buy, depending on your foot dimensions. If you're fairly generic in your requirements, there are a lot of good choices out there.

If you go Burton for boards, you have the channel mounting to deal with. Personally I avoid Burton boards, but really only because I had a bad experience with one. Burton soft goods are some of the best, though.

Ignoring the proprietary hardware issue for the moment, bindings come second. Some boots have larger profiles (I'm looking at you, Thirty-Two) and might require a larger binding than the size charts would indicate. If at all possible, have your boots with you when you try out bindings.

Then board. Go with something softer and not full camber for your first board. Don't obsess too much--you'll probably want to replace it in a year or two anyway. The people who say they've stuck with one board for decades are either liars or degenerates. Or lying degenerates.


----------



## Zjmorris (Dec 31, 2021)

Try stuff out and see what you like. Brand isn't really as important as fit and personal preference. I've only been boarding for two years and I've already broke a boa for what it's worth.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

First, Boots that fit. How do you know that they fit?...see boot fitting section do several hours of reading...measure via the wiredsport method...then go try on a bunch of boots...but don't buy. Then go back and study the boot fitting section, become aware of aftermarket insoles, think about various mods to the liners and then try on more boots and have a discussion with the boot fitter. The discussion with the boot fitter and for moulding and mods...even if both you and the boot fitter have a common understand and can interpret what the other is saying...it will take at least 60-90 minutes. So schedule an appointment...if they blow you off...find another fitter. If the fitter is good and everything is seemingly fine...also negotiate a free return fitting...because things will need adjustment mods after riding 1-3 days. And slip him/her a cash tip.

Then move on to finding bindings that fit the boot...followed by a board that has the potential to do what you want it to...considering your level.


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

its sort of hearesay on brands. I mostly decide what I use in brand depending on the origin of the equipment. What I mean by this. europeans and americans on average have different feet, body, and head shapes, so if your European try to gravitate towards European companies. and vice versa.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Just don’t buy any Amazon garbage. Get fit for boots. Bindings are hard to fuck up on. Don’t spend more than $480 on your first board.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

lol......


Nivek said:


> Don’t spend more than $480 on your first board


 very specific number! I couldn't help but laugh a little


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Don't get attached to a single brand.
These days all of the main-stream reputable brands that you'll find in your LBS will give you, essentially, similar quality at the various price-points. 
Start with boots - if these don't fit right and function for your intended use - nothing else you buy for any price will matter. Boots are the one thing I'd never buy online (unless I tried them on in person at a local store first). Once you get the boots right, then try them in some bindings, then the rest of your set-up will fall into line quite quickly.


----------



## RiceCake (4 mo ago)

PlanB said:


> Don't get attached to a single brand.
> These days all of the main-stream reputable brands that you'll find in your LBS will give you, essentially, similar quality at the various price-points.
> Start with boots - if these don't fit right and function for your intended use - nothing else you buy for any price will matter. Boots are the one thing I'd never buy online (unless I tried them on in person at a local store first). Once you get the boots right, then try them in some bindings, then the rest of your set-up will fall into line quite quickly.


I buy boots online and return em if they dont fit right, its a hassle but its a method.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

RiceCake said:


> I buy boots online and return em if they dont fit right, its a hassle but its a method.


I hear you, for some it's a hassle either way.
Buy online and then returning is a hassle for sure.
So is going all the way down to their LBS if it's not near where they live.
I've just learned the hard way about buying online so I'll take the 25min drive to my LBS to try on the gear in person and make sure it fits.
To each their own.


----------

